# ainda assim



## branca

Cómo puedo traducir al español la expresión "ainda assim"?


----------



## coquis14

Sin más contexto :"Aun"(así).

Saludos

Nota :contexto es una de las reglas del foro. (por si borran el que pusiste mal)


----------



## branca

gracias, soy nueva en esto, que es lo del contexto? por qué lo pueden borrar?


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

branca said:


> gracias, soy nueva en esto, que es lo del contexto? por qué lo pueden borrar?


 

Branca, se sugiere colocar el contexto de la frase (frase parcial o total de un texto), para prestarte una mejor ayuda, pues las palabras suelen tener interpretaciones diferentes segun el "contexto". 

Iben Xavier


----------



## Outsider

Aún así, sin embargo, todavía.


----------



## coquis14

Outsider said:


> A*u*n así, sin embargo, todavía.


Sin acento , Outsider.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Gracias. Una cosa en que siempre me lío es en cuándo acentuar el "aun".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> Gracias. Una cosa en que siempre me lío es en cuándo acentuar el "aun".


Hola Out. Eso nos pasa a los nativos también. 

Del DPD:


> *3.2.4.* *aún/aun.* Este adverbio oscila en su pronunciación entre el hiato [a - ún] y el diptongo [aun], dependiendo de diferentes factores: su valor semántico, su situación dentro del enunciado, la mayor o menor rapidez o énfasis con que se emita, el origen geográfico del hablante, etc. Dado que no es posible establecer una correspondencia unívoca entre los usos de esta palabra y sus formas monosílaba (con diptongo) o bisílaba (con hiato), es preferible considerarla un caso más de tilde diacrítica.
> *a) *La palabra _aún_ lleva tilde cuando puede sustituirse por _todavía_ (tanto con significado temporal como con valor ponderativo o intensivo) sin alterar el sentido de la frase: _Aún la espera; Este modelo tiene aún más potencia; Tiene una biblioteca de más de cinco mil volúmenes y aún se queja de tener pocos libros; Aún si se notara en los resultados..., pero no creo que mejore; Ahora que he vuelto a ver la película, me parece aún más genial._
> *b) *Cuando se utiliza con el mismo significado que _hasta, también, incluso _(o _siquiera,_ con la negación _ni)_, se escribe sin tilde: _Aprobaron todos, aun los que no estudian nunca; Puedes quejarte y aun negarte a venir, pero al final iremos; Ni aun de lejos se parece a su hermano._ Cuando la palabra _aun_ tiene sentido concesivo, tanto en la locución conjuntiva _aun cuando,_ como si va seguida de un adverbio o de un gerundio, se escribe también sin tilde: _Aun cuando no lo pidas _[= aunque no lo pidas],_ te lo darán; Me esmeraré, pero aun así _[= aunque sea así],_ él no quedará satisfecho; Me referiré, aun brevemente _[= aunque sea brevemente],_ a su obra divulgativa; Aun conociendo _[= aunque conoce] _sus limitaciones, decidió intentarlo_.


 
Saludos.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Outsider said:


> Gracias. Una cosa en que siempre me lío es en cuándo acentuar el "aun".


 
Escribe esto en el google: Aún o aun? y veras un enlace,
 "*aún con  acento y aun sin acento". *No tendrás más dudas.
 
Iben Xavier


----------



## Outsider

Muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## Carfer

Como padeço da mesma dificuldade que o Outsider, encontrei uma regra prática que geralmente funciona: quando pode ser substituída por '_mesmo_' em português, não leva acento; nos demais casos é acentuada .


----------



## Mangato

Os nativos também temos ese problema, a mais de esaquecer colocar os acentos todos. Os corretores ortográficos estam a fazer-nos bestas
Lembro umas dicas.

_Si puede ser sustituido por todavía_ = *aún*  (adverbio de tiempo)
_En el resto de los casos _= *aun*


Ocurre que *todavía *tambiénpuede ser adverbio modal, _Le tocó la loteria y todavía se queja o Le tocó la lotería y aún se qu_eja. En este caso creo que debería ir sin acento, pero estimo  que tenemos dudas hasta el 99 % de los nativos 

Boa noite


----------



## amistad2008

Outsider said:


> Gracias. Una cosa en que siempre me lío es en cuándo acentuar el "aun".


 
¡Hola, Outsider!

Para no confundirme a la hora de escribir yo pienso así:

Si "todav*í*a" lleva tilde entonces el "a*ú*n", que significa lo mismo, también debe llevar.

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Outsider

Bueno, es que el "todavía" también me lía un poco a veces. En portugués tiene un sentido más estrecho...


----------



## amistad2008

Outsider said:


> Bueno, es que el "todavía" también me lía un poco a veces. En portugués tiene un sentido más estrecho...


 
Bueno, al menos lo intenté.


----------



## Outsider

Gracias de todas maneras, y a los otros que han contestado también. Voy a pensar en sus sugerencias.


----------



## Tomby

Branca: bem-vinda aos fóruns!
Nestes casos, refiro-me aos "conectores" gramaticais, por favor, coloque sempre um pouco de contexto porque podem ter vários significados.
Neste caso concordo com Outsider: "_Aún así, sin embargo, todavía_"
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## FerGilmour

Giorgio Lontano, muchísimas gracias, el "mataburros" acaba con cualquier duda.
Aquí otro nativo con problemas acentuando aun y aún...
¡Saludos!


----------



## Kutz

Mi truco para diferenciar *aún *de *aun *es sustituir
*aún *por _todavía_​ y*aun *por _incluso_

​ Nunca me ha fallado.


----------

